# Any way to level this meter box?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

This annoys me and it's also harder to cut around than it should be. Is it possible to lift up the box and put some small flat stones as shims underneath to level it?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm guessing those are pretty big/heavy concrete boxes. Only way to know is to start digging.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Open it up and take a look inside. If it looks doable for you, dig out around the back then try to lift the back side of the box.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> This annoys me and it's also harder to cut around than it should be. Is it possible to lift up the box and put some small flat stones as shims underneath to level it?


I would create a bell curve shaped area around it without grass so you can smoothly mow around it without needing to stop and change directions. Seems like leveling them will create issues with trimming in between them.


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

Assuming shovel theory is understood, dig up around the box, exposing the bottom.

If it were me, I would remove the box entirely, then remove some additional Earth underneath the meter, then fill the bottom surface of that area w/ clean crushed rock. I would extend the crushed rock past the perimeter of the box. I like to use my vertical tamping tool on these types of projects.

The elevation of the compacted perimeter crushed rock would be adjusted so that the finished-installation meter box sitting on that new crushed rock is at the desired height.

The box and the dirt would then be replaced.


----------

